# PEJEMAN y sus mil posts



## BETOREYES

¡FELICITACIONES! GRAN AMIGO.
Gracias a ti sabemos un poco más de Mexico, y mucho más de como se debe tratar al español.

Que escribas muchos más


----------



## natasha2000

Felicidades, Pejeman!

Gracias por tus aportaciones, uno puede aprender mucho de tus posts!

Ahora, a por segundo millar! Olé!


----------



## loladamore

Mi estimado PEJEMAN,​
1000 gracias por cada uno de tus observaciones y aportaciones. Siempre nos enseñas algo y tu generosidad se extiende más allá de los hilos. Eres una persona muy inteligente, pensativa y dadivosa.

Gracias.​ 
Gracias.​ 
¡Gracias!​ 

Y ¡mira *lo bien que se acomodaron*!


Lola (la agradecida)​


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Hola, Pejeman, que lindo haber llegado a los 1.000 aportes!!!  Tus contribuciones al foro son muy valiosas.  Eres muy inteligente y disfrutas compartiendo tus conocimientos.  Te felicito con mucho cariño y te deseo que cumplas muchos más.
Soledad


----------



## Fernando

Gracias, Pejeman.


----------



## piripi

¡Felicidades, Pejeman!  Mil gracias por tus valiosas aportaciones…me han enseñado mucho. Un abrazo.

Piripi


----------



## rocioteag

¡Felicidades Peje! 

Mil gracias por tus maravillosos aportes, tu sentido del humos, la forma fresca e imaginativa con que contestas tus post.

Cuando sea grande, en definitiva ¡Quiero ser como tu!    

Mil felicidades amigo

Rocio


----------



## Honeypum

¡Muchas gracias Peje por tus mensajes y tu sentido del humor!
Happy Postiversary, amigo!​


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pejecito, y mira que yo escribir un mensaje de felicitación al peje ¡Jamas creido! Qué bueno que tú eres otor Peje, en verdad una persona valiosísima en el foro, lleno de ocnocimiento tanot del sur ocmo del Norte. y auqnue yo también soy mexicano,tú m enseñas día a día algo nuevo d emi país y de su cultura, y por qué no, algo de español también.

¡Muchas Gracia spor tus aportes! Y que sean otros mil llenos de esta sabiduria.


----------



## pejeman

natasha2000 said:


> Felicidades, Pejeman!
> 
> Gracias por tus aportaciones, uno puede aprender mucho de tus posts!
> 
> Ahora, a por segundo millar! Olé!


 
Debí decir valiosa, en el mensaje anterior. Mea culpa.


----------



## ordequin

*Zorionak zuri, Pejeman!!!*

*Mila esker zure mila postegatik!!!*

*Es un placer leer tus aportaciones que evidencian tu gran dominio del idioma.*

*El español "funciona", y tú colaboras incansablemente en que ésto siga siendo así.*

[Para los 2000, palabra de Bizkaitarra, aquí se reflejará una humeante y deliciosa cazuelita de angulas a la bilbaína. No quería estropear este mensaje, con otro -je,je- de mis enlaces perennemente fallidos...]


----------



## fenixpollo

Sé que vengo ya MUY tarde, pejeman, pero no pude faltar en agradecerte todas tus aportaciones inteligentes y tu colaboración cordial.  

*¡Feliz Postiversario!*


----------



## Mate

¡El Peje viejo y peludo nomás! No te me ofendas, que lo que te dije, aquí en mi país es una manifestación de aprecio y aliento. 
Ayer les conté a mis hijos que en el foro había un mexicano auto apodado Pejemán, ¡y no podían más de la risa!


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades.


----------

